# Carbon forks



## red devil (20 Jul 2010)

Hi, I have a 2008 Boardman hybrid Team and have wrecked the front wheel and forks. The bike is specced with ally forks, subsequent years had carbon. I would like to upgrade but at £198 from Halfords dont really want to spend this much. Does anyone have any alternative suggestions? The bike has disc brakes, so obviously forks would need the holes for the fixings for the calipers. Any advice appreciated - tried ebay, nothing doing at the mo but will continue to look!


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2010)

Are you looking for Carbon fork (disc compatible) recommendations, if so Kinesis do a nice fork that takes disc brakes. I've no idea of the cost though, you could try asking Scook94 or HJ of the forum, they've got them.


----------



## HJ (20 Jul 2010)

Fat Birds Don't Fly do the Kinesis DC19 for £113.83, that is the fork that Scook94 has and he seems happy with it.


----------



## scook94 (20 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Fat Birds Don't Fly do the Kinesis DC19 for £113.83, that is the fork that Scook94 has and he seems happy with it.



Yup, no real complaints so far. The carbon forks I had previously on my Genesis had routing for the brake cable, the DC19 doesn't, no big deal but it doesn't look as neat. The fixings for mudguards seem to be in a weird place but I'm sure this won't be a problem when the time comes to fit them for winter.

When I got the DC19 there was no other option for a carbon fork with fittings for disc brakes and mudguards, not sure if that's changed?


----------



## red devil (20 Jul 2010)

OK, thanks - I'll bear all that in mind and continue looking!


----------



## xpc316e (21 Jul 2010)

http://info.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&t=2&

This company do a whole range of carbon forks that are very nicley priced. I haven't bought any forks from them, but I have purchased a few other bits and pieces and found them a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## HJ (21 Jul 2010)

xpc316e said:


> http://info.carboncycles.cc/index.php?s=0&t=2&
> 
> This company do a whole range of carbon forks that are very nicley priced. I haven't bought any forks from them, but I have purchased a few other bits and pieces and found them a pleasure to deal with.



Good find


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

HJ said:


> Fat Birds Don't Fly do the Kinesis DC19 for £113.83, that is the fork that Scook94 has and he seems happy with it.



They look good for the price.  



red devil said:


> OK, thanks - I'll bear all that in mind and continue looking!



I know it's no help now but with the rules in CycloCross changing(UCI allowing disc brakes) there should be more available next year. 
I'm quite worried as I've got the Boardman Pro - carbon forks with disc caliper mounts - and I've just spent half an hour searching the net for options and the ones on here seem to be the best option for replacements.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## red devil (21 Jul 2010)

Had a bit of a look, can't find many alternatives, a few places seem to do the Kenesis DC19 for around £100. Would like to keep it original, but not prepared to pay £200 for Boardman carbons. Even Boardman ally ones are £127, which I think makes the Kenesis good value. 

Another question: mine (aluminium) were bent when I decided to skid on a wet drain cover and slide (c16mph) into a wall, buckling the front wheel into the bargain. What would've been the likely outcome with carbon forks - as carbon doesn't bend I'm assuming they would've fractured? This thought is what puts me off buying a second hand set(even if they were plentiful, which they are not); damage may be difficult to detect and therefore be dangerous. At least you can see when ally is bent!


----------



## bauldbairn (21 Jul 2010)

red devil said:


> Had a bit of a look, can't find many alternatives, a few places seem to do the Kenesis DC19 for around £100. Would like to keep it original, but not prepared to pay £200 for Boardman carbons. Even Boardman ally ones are £127, which I think makes the Kenesis good value.
> 
> Another question: mine (aluminium) were bent when I decided to skid on a wet drain cover and slide (c16mph) into a wall, buckling the front wheel into the bargain. What would've been the likely outcome with carbon forks - as carbon doesn't bend I'm assuming they would've fractured? This thought is what puts me off buying a second hand set(even if they were plentiful, which they are not); damage may be difficult to detect and therefore be dangerous. At least you can see when ally is bent!



£200 for the Boardmans is steep - as is £127 for the originals. It's up to you really, I do think the Kenesis appear to be the best of what's available at the moment - value for money and looks wise. Have a look on the Kona website - as they have many bikes with discs and rigid forks.

Good point regards second-hand carbon forks. Recently there was a CCer on here who bought carbon forks off ebay(his name escapes me) only to find the steerer was cracked. I'm sure the seller said to prove he didn't do it fitting them.

I'm not trying to worry you but have you had the frame checked out for truth(straightness) and fractures.


----------



## red devil (21 Jul 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> £200 for the Boardmans is steep - as is £127 for the originals. It's up to you really, I do think the Kenesis appear to be the best of what's available at the moment - value for money and looks wise. Have a look on the Kona website - as they have many bikes with discs and rigid forks.
> 
> Good point regards second-hand carbon forks. Recently there was a CCer on here who bought carbon forks off ebay(his name escapes me) only to find the steerer was cracked. I'm sure the seller said to prove he didn't do it fitting them.
> 
> I'm not trying to worry you but have you had the frame checked out for truth(straightness) and fractures.



No, I haven't - only a quick visual; I guess a LBS or even Helfrauds should be able to help me there. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2010)

red devil said:


> Had a bit of a look, can't find many alternatives, a few places seem to do the Kenesis DC19 for around £100. Would like to keep it original, but not prepared to pay £200 for Boardman carbons. Even Boardman ally ones are £127, which I think makes the Kenesis good value.
> 
> Another question: mine (aluminium) were bent when I decided to skid on a wet drain cover and slide (c16mph) into a wall, buckling the front wheel into the bargain. What would've been the likely outcome with carbon forks - as carbon doesn't bend I'm assuming they would've fractured? This thought is what puts me off buying a second hand set(even if they were plentiful, which they are not); damage may be difficult to detect and therefore be dangerous. At least you can see when ally is bent!




Catastrophic failure is what would result from such an impact imo. http://www.bustedcarbon.com/

but you are right, it's the subtle damage that can catch you out.

I'm not anti-carbon btw, having recently discovered carbon forks I'm not sure why you would ride anything else.


----------



## HJ (22 Jul 2010)

Can't remember who it was, but there was someone on here who hit a tree in a cyclocross race last winter, the carbon forks were fine, but the alloy frame snapped. Carbon isn't as fragile as some of the "steel real" old foggies like to make out, when was the last time you saw an aeroplane with steel wing struts?


----------

